# Help !



## KTuck (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi I'm new here and so wanted to say hi to everyone   and look forward to hearing and following everyones journey.
I won't bore you with my details but to cut it short i suffered badly with endimitriosis which cost me the use of one of my ovaries.3 IVF attempts one of which resulted in miscarriage of our twins and then after the last FET i was rushed to hospital where I had to have a full hysterectomy.
early this year we found our   but unfortunately she miscarried at 7 weeks.She has decided not to try again for her own reasons which we don't know so now we are back at square one.We are looking again for a straight surrogacy arrangement so any advice   etc would be much appreciated.


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi hun 

Welcome to the surrogacy board - I am sorry to hear all that you have been through  

I will add you to the list of surrogates/IP's. 

Are you with one of the main agencies such as COTS or SUK - these ormally provide you with the information and access to surrogates that you need to find a straight surrogate 

Look forward to chatting soon. 

T xx


----------

